

Micropayment Idea - euroclydon

I have thought for some time thought there is a need for a mobile, web application that would bring credit card payments into the realm of impulse decisions, similar to the impulse purchases that got folks into debt in the first place.<p>It could be called, Save-a-Latte, and would work like this: You are walking down the street, see a Starbucks and are about to impulsively go buy a premium coffee beverage, but if you resist the urge you could open your phone, and pay $3.89 toward your credit card debt, thus getting some sort of satisfaction right on the spot.<p>It could hook into your personal finance software and bank accounts, display some nice graphs and encouraging data.<p>What do you think?
======
noodle
question -- would you be paying $3.89 toward your CC debt with...what? your
CC? aren't you doing that by not buying the latte with your CC?

i mean, i like the concept, but its a little flawed based on how you're
describing the idea.

~~~
mixmax
while I agree with you there are ways around this. Many people have a savings
account or similar where the money could be transferred to. Alternatively the
company could have an account where you transfer money to. This way you can
see your account grow when you log in - maybe you can specify a goal in your
settings (pay off xxx $, buy a stero, whatever) and when the goal has been
reached the money is transferred back to your account.

I think it's a great idea, and I'd love to give a hand with
usability/conceptual/whatever stuff. Sounds like fun...

~~~
noodle
right, but would it be a bank draft from the checking into a savings?

~~~
mixmax
something along those lines, I'm not really into mobile payments so I don't
know how it can be done - but I'm sure there's a way.

